# which is best?



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

hikari pellets, beef chunks, talapia, salmon, beef hearts
which if these is best for thickness?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thickness beef heart. now the rest of the story is this should be fed as a treat. if you feed this to thicken them up then that is not healthy. feed a balance diet and keep them healthy and you will be rewarded with fine specimens. thickness is not always good. stay away from the red meat like beef heart and salmon its not good for the fish and its not good for the water quality because they are messier then other options. keep them on a good pellet with white fish fillets to mix it up and your golden.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ That nail just got hit on the head


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

all of the above. never just feed one. The more selection the better.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

weerhom said:


> all of the above. never just feed one. The more selection the better.


Why?


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Serrapygo, Let's close our eyes and take a trip under the amazon. Over there, look....it's a big shoal of caribes. What are they doing? They are about to eat a WHOLE large catfish that looks wounded. Wow. look at that. they are eating the stomach out first, but why? They are inside the body cavity now. Eating all of the insides first. They know what's good. The fillet and fins are the scraps. They want the organs and all the good stuff first. A lot of people feed these animals fillet type foods. If you're going that round be reminded they are not getting all the good nutrients they would get from eating whole prey food items. Eyeballs, stomach contents, liver, heart, intestines, and bone are needed to complete a full balanced meal for healthy long term characidae.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Id say pellets.
Just because they are obviouly enhanced with lotsa goodness.

With that said. 
I went threw many different feeding types.
I feed them what ever is avaliable with a staple of Pellets.

I noticed them getting more agressive when they dont know when they are getting fed.
they seem to eat alot more also. I toss a hand full of pellets 2-4 times a day.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

pellets and tilapia is what i feed my rhom. took FOREVER to get him on pellets though.


----------

